# SOTM April 2021 - metal



## mattwalt

OK. So same rules as always.

Metal as main structural component of the forks. Any approach would be considered - bent wire / rod's inserted into natty's / cores / full metal machining whatever crafty method you can come up with the either use metal as the main/total construction or as reinforcement.


----------



## Island made

Just when I tell myself “I’m gonna stay out of the next one”......


----------



## andypandy1

Island made gonna win this one!


----------



## mattwalt

Think this could be anyones game...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

And there you have it LOL, Shane's already got this one in the bag 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made

Hahah my imagination has been on vacation lately.....like Matt said, this is anybody’s game! But I’m really looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with!


----------



## Valery

I will try to participate if I find at least some free time.


----------



## mattwalt

Would be interesting to see someone forge one out...

There are a lot of ways this month could be approached


----------



## snydes

hmmmm, wheels are turning. I love this SOTM contest ... it kind of coerces me to try something I wouldn't otherwise try :hmm:


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Oh wow, lucky timing for me! I've had something in the works for the last couple of weeks that I think will fit this one.


----------



## MakoPat

I am in!

And really love Shane's work... but we have quite a few metalworking folks here on SSF.

I just happen to be on an aluminium kick lately... might as well throw a hat in the ring.


----------



## skarrd

Hmmm,aluminium or stainless steel,,,,,,,,,,,,decisions,decisions,,,,,,,,,,,,,maybe forged


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Steel is my preferred choice when it comes to truly safe slingshots in the sense of unexpected potential breakage. Several years ago, I looked into ways of protecting the slingshot holding hand from potential ammo hits after bad releases - an issue that afflicts newcomers to the sport in particular until they get the hang of it.

The slingshot shown below was a serious bending challenge, as it involved perpendicular angles in 3-D using a regular rod bender and an angle ruler placed vertically as a visual reference. 6 mm stainless steel and beech wood make for an interesting combination, where the rear wood section acts as a shield behind the hand. My usual wood inserts inside the fork loops allow for flat bands to be attached securely.

I should add that the ergonomics is not ideal, but experimentation involves uncharted territory of sorts, and I am not trained in using fancy CAD software: there should have been more width between the slingshot frame and the rear shield. Oh well...

This "bad boy" enjoys 8-9 mm steel ammo.

I have not shown this here before, because it's a strange contraption in a sense, but it does achieve the objective of protecting the holding hand. Let's call it entry no.1.

B)


----------



## Tobor8Man

snydes said:


> hmmmm, wheels are turning. I love this SOTM contest ... it kind of coerces me to try something I wouldn't otherwise try :hmm:


.

Ditto. My metal working skills are less than my wood working skills, if you can imagine such a thing. Regardless, I have some ideas and will make an effort.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*I might enter an improved 'crutcher' that I didn't have time to build during the extended fork contest ... not looking to win, just wanting a good reason to make it.*


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Back in 2017, I started experimenting with ergonomic grip designs for metal rod slingshots: this is a nice rendition. 8 mm stainless steel, 7 cm inner fork width for heavy duty steel ammo with flat bands - double layered here.

Anything fragile beware... :naughty: .

Not presented before with this grip design. Entry no.2. B)


----------



## Tree Man

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I might enter an improved 'crutcher' that I didn't have time to build during the extended fork contest ... not looking to win, just wanting a good reason to make it.*


Oh cool! I'll be eager to see what you do with it. I've always wanted to build one of them.


----------



## Alfred E.M.

Tree Man said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I might enter an improved 'crutcher' that I didn't have time to build during the extended fork contest ... not looking to win, just wanting a good reason to make it.*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh cool! I'll be eager to see what you do with it. I've always wanted to build one of them.
Click to expand...

*Yikes, haven't even started and a week is gone in a short month. Thanx for jolting me into gear.*


----------



## ZippyBands

Pebble Shooter

You have done some very creative work in bending stainless rod! Entry #1 wasn't easy to make.

On your "shield" model, would bounce-back be an issue? Maybe an angle shape on the wood that faces the shooter would deflect any hits upward?

You are right. Part of the fun of slingshots is the experimentation.

Do you notice any hand slap coming from the unique band attachment to the forks?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Thanks, ZippyBands.

Indeed, the rear "shield" does need to be at an angle to deflect ammo. I gave that a try with this experimental version made of 6 mm bent aluminum rod, which is much easier to bend than stainless steel.

(NB: not an entry, has been shown here before).


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Pebble Shooter said:


> Back in 2017, I started experimenting with ergonomic grip designs for metal rod slingshots: this is a nice rendition. 8 mm stainless steel, 7 cm inner fork width for heavy duty steel ammo with flat bands - double layered here.
> 
> Anything fragile beware... :naughty: .
> 
> Not presented before with this grip design. Entry no.2. B)


Yea Pebble! You know I am a big fan. Even more so with experimenting on the rod bender and ending up with a lot of twisted metal rods. I am using only re-claimed steel rod and stock Daisy F-16's. I am going to take a stab at Aluminum now as as I at this very moment had a SlingEpiphany. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Uh Oh,this will be awesome!


----------



## skarrd

just a little one to keep my hand in the game,aluminium and hickory[?]


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Heck yeah skarrd ... uber cool!*


----------



## Island made

Awesome Steven!


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd - thats sweet! Very cool thinking there.


----------



## skarrd

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Heck yeah skarrd ... uber cool!*


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

Island made said:


> Awesome Steven!


Thank you


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Skarrd - thats sweet! Very cool thinking there.


Thanks


----------



## skarrd

And it will cut,5/16s steels,1636 tubes,7 inch AL, ,at 20 feet,gonna have to shorten up the tubes,get a little more *Goomph* for 35 foot cuts,lol


----------



## Harry Knuckles

This the first (hopefully not the last) time entering into a SOTM, so here it goes.

I started this project a while back because I wanted a frame with more weight to it. This made out 5/8" thick A36 HR Steel, backed with 3/16" jade G10, and then blued with Superblue. It weighs 13.2 oz and I really enjoy shooting it. The added weight is easy to control when aiming and reduces recoil to a very smooth motion.

Overall it's a simple build but it tuned out well and I'm pleased with the results.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Island made

Very nice work! Great job on that blueing.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

H.K, A very nicely designed and sturdy frame. :thumbsup:

Indeed, heavier steel frames are very pleasant and accurate to shoot with, as I have discovered with the Chinese stainless steel frames I have in my collection.


----------



## mattwalt

hairy Knuckles - thats a stunner!


----------



## Tremoside

Harry Knuckles said:


> This the first (hopefully not the last) time entering into a SOTM, so here it goes.
> 
> I started this project a while back because I wanted a frame with more weight to it. This made out 5/8" thick A36 HR Steel, backed with 3/16" jade G10, and then blued with Superblue. It weighs 13.2 oz and I really enjoy shooting it. The added weight is easy to control when aiming and reduces recoil to a very smooth motion.
> 
> Overall it's a simple build but it tuned out well and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013149.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013212.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013036.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013117.png


Impressive first entry! Really like this one, clean and powerful shape combined with convincing mass! Sweet


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice entries so far, good job guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Nice work 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrat

Super cool [mention]Harry Knuckles [/mention] I love the satin finish. I bet it it's an awesome shooter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

2nd entry,partially forged,partially stock removal,3/16th steel,brass grommets and 1 inch TBG folded,5 in AL,shooting 3/8s steels not as heavy as i expected,but still very stable


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd thats sick.


----------



## Tree Man

Ok. Heres my entry. I channeled my inner Niko and made an alembe resortera out of two coat hangers and some duct tape. It's set up with office rubber and a rock chukker pouch


----------



## mattwalt

Tree Man. Thats cool.


----------



## Ibojoe

Tree Man said:


> Ok. Heres my entry. I channeled my inner Niko and made an alembe resortera out of two coat hangers and some duct tape. It's set up with office rubber and a rock chukker pouch


That's a beauty Chris!


----------



## Tree Man

Ibojoe said:


> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Heres my entry. I channeled my inner Niko and made an alembe resortera out of two coat hangers and some duct tape. It's set up with office rubber and a rock chukker pouch
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty Chris!
Click to expand...

Gotta get some red clay 32's to make it authentic. I'll tell ya, it throws 3/8 steel with anger. Lol


----------



## Ibojoe

Harry Knuckles said:


> This the first (hopefully not the last) time entering into a SOTM, so here it goes.
> 
> I started this project a while back because I wanted a frame with more weight to it. This made out 5/8" thick A36 HR Steel, backed with 3/16" jade G10, and then blued with Superblue. It weighs 13.2 oz and I really enjoy shooting it. The added weight is easy to control when aiming and reduces recoil to a very smooth motion.
> 
> Overall it's a simple build but it tuned out well and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Thanks for looking. Man that's slick! What kind of tools does it take for 5/8" steel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013149.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013212.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013036.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013117.png


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Thanks! The 2D shape was cut using a laser cutter, after that all the shaping was done with an angle grinder, Dremel, file, and hand sanding. It took forever.


----------



## Harry Knuckles

skarrd said:


> 2nd entry,partially forged,partially stock removal,3/16th steel,brass grommets and 1 inch TBG folded,5 in AL,shooting 3/8s steels not as heavy as i expected,but still very stable


This is really cool! I love the rustic look.


----------



## Tree Man

Harry Knuckles said:


> This the first (hopefully not the last) time entering into a SOTM, so here it goes.
> 
> I started this project a while back because I wanted a frame with more weight to it. This made out 5/8" thick A36 HR Steel, backed with 3/16" jade G10, and then blued with Superblue. It weighs 13.2 oz and I really enjoy shooting it. The added weight is easy to control when aiming and reduces recoil to a very smooth motion.
> 
> Overall it's a simple build but it tuned out well and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013149.png Screenshot 2021-04-11 013212.png
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013036.png Screenshot 2021-04-11 013117.png


Thats fantastic! Are you taking orders?


----------



## skarrd

mattwalt said:


> Skarrd thats sick.


Thanks Matt,


----------



## skarrd

Harry Knuckles said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd entry,partially forged,partially stock removal,3/16th steel,brass grommets and 1 inch TBG folded,5 in AL,shooting 3/8s steels not as heavy as i expected,but still very stable
> 
> 
> 
> This is really cool! I love the rustic look.
Click to expand...

Thanks,i was hoping for and old industrial/cowboy sorta look


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Harry Knuckles said:


> Thanks! The 2D shape was cut using a laser cutter, after that all the shaping was done with an angle grinder, Dremel, file, and hand sanding. It took forever.


H.K.-thanks for the inside tip on the Lazer Cutter! I was trying to calculate how many hacksaw blades I'd need to pull it off!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Tree Man said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Heres my entry. I channeled my inner Niko and made an alembe resortera out of two coat hangers and some duct tape. It's set up with office rubber and a rock chukker pouch
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beauty Chris!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gotta get some red clay 32's to make it authentic. I'll tell ya, it throws 3/8 steel with anger. Lol
Click to expand...

I have some kind of fascination with a slingshot that a kid could put together with stuff laying around his neighbors house. Just like this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

skarrd said:


> 2nd entry,partially forged,partially stock removal,3/16th steel,brass grommets and 1 inch TBG folded,5 in AL,shooting 3/8s steels not as heavy as i expected,but still very stable


Brother Skaard! It seems like only yesterday you were pulling frames out of flattened pvc pipe! What are you gonna do with a frame that'll last a lifetime!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO

I think I am going to miss the competition deadline but I'd thought I show a progress report just to keep you makers focused! I was in a groove so I bent up a couple for some slingbrothers that have waited patiently for a GGF-16 modified frame. I am shipping this pile of pieces off to Steve SJAaz in his desert hideaway for the final weld-up. I aimed to stick weld them myself but nearly set the garage on fire re-learning my welding class from 1979. There is a TexasShooter clone in here somewhere. A true F-16, a F-16 clinejob. Maybe even an almost Spanish target shooter too. I'll post the end results over in the homemade section once they are actually made!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Mo - kinda hoping to see some of these from you


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> skarrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd entry,partially forged,partially stock removal,3/16th steel,brass grommets and 1 inch TBG folded,5 in AL,shooting 3/8s steels not as heavy as i expected,but still very stable
> 
> 
> 
> Brother Skaard! It seems like only yesterday you were pulling frames out of flattened pvc pipe! What are you gonna do with a frame that'll last a lifetime!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

well i have a grand daughter who shoots so i guess it will become a family heirloom,lol actuallyits turning out to be a really good shooter,still small,but got some weight to it


----------



## skarrd

MOJAVE MO said:


> I think I am going to miss the competition deadline but I'd thought I show a progress report just to keep you makers focused! I was in a groove so I bent up a couple for some slingbrothers that have waited patiently for a GGF-16 modified frame. I am shipping this pile of pieces off to Steve SJAaz in his desert hideaway for the final weld-up. I aimed to stick weld them myself but nearly set the garage on fire re-learning my welding class from 1979. There is a TexasShooter clone in here somewhere. A true F-16, a F-16 clinejob. Maybe even an almost Spanish target shooter too. I'll post the end results over in the homemade section once they are actually made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


those are Wicked Cool! i'll be looking for them when you post.


----------



## flipgun

I am pleased to see so much talent enthusiastically participating. Even if I don't come on board, I am watching with interest. Good luck to all. :cookie:


----------



## Harry Knuckles

2nd Entry:

I didn't intend on making a second entry but this idea came to me and I had to try it out. For the most part, It turned out as I envisioned it.

I've always been in awe of Island Made's 2 piece designs so I wanted to put a bit of a twist on it by adding an oversized palm swell/doorknob to the end.

Coming in at just over 10oz, It's a frankin-mix of A36 Mild Steel, Brass tubing, 3/8" -16 x 4" machine screw, and a custom Mahagonny knob I turned on my drill press.


----------



## mattwalt

Thats nice.


----------



## Tree Man

Harry Knuckles said:


> 2nd Entry:
> I didn't intend on making a second entry but this idea came to me and I had to try it out. For the most part, It turned out as I envisioned it.
> 
> I've always been in awe of Island Made's 2 piece designs so I wanted to put a bit of a twist on it by adding an oversized palm swell/doorknob to the end.
> 
> Coming in at just over 10oz, It's a frankin-mix of A36 Mild Steel, Brass tubing, 3/8" -16 x 4" machine screw, and a custom Mahagonny knob I turned on my drill press.
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-14 192445.png Screenshot 2021-04-14 192520.png
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-14 192548.png Screenshot 2021-04-14 192632.png


Sweet setup! Thats a really cool frame


----------



## mattwalt

Harry Knuckles - with those pieces you definitely going to be someone to keep an eye on. Thats some nice work sculpting metal on both.


----------



## Island made

Harry knuckles......that is an amazing piece! And beautiful metal work on both occasions!


----------



## SJAaz

mattwalt said:


> Tree Man. Thats cool.


Oh HA... there thing is uglier than my sister in laws butt! :neener:...He should get a bravery medal for just showing us that!

Don't think he's going to win..nope, I really don't.


----------



## Tree Man

SJAaz said:


> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man. Thats cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HA... there thing is uglier than my sister in laws butt! :neener:...He should get a bravery medal for just showing us that!
> Don't think he's going to win..nope, I really don't.
Click to expand...

I thought it had a certain rustic charm. I guess I missed the mark. I'm not really a metal guy as you might know. Lol


----------



## skarrd

treemans sling is very common in parts of mexico,


----------



## SJAaz

Tree Man said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mattwalt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tree Man. Thats cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh HA... there thing is uglier than my sister in laws butt! :neener:...He should get a bravery medal for just showing us that!
> Don't think he's going to win..nope, I really don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it had a certain rustic charm. I guess I missed the mark. I'm not really a metal guy as you might know. Lol
Click to expand...

That's okay Chris...You are so good with wood that you need a poke in the ribs once in a while just to keep you grounded. I consider it my duty!


----------



## Island made

I hope you all are having an amazing weekend! Here's my entry.

This is a 95mm Halberd with bronze forks and brass and hickory handle finished with CA. Not much more to say about it, other than the brass pommel runs through the wood to the forks so it's metal all the way through for strength.

I really been wanting to do this layout for a long time with dark walnut or ebony, but since this one is for me I used a broken hickory hammer handle that has some sentimental value.

Thanks for looking

Shane.


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Wow! That is a jewel of a frame. Truly amazing piece of work. The brass and hickory give it such a classic rich look.


----------



## Scrat

Holy smokes. That thing is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

classic beauty,like the wood/metal combo


----------



## mattwalt

IM - thats a stunner. That wood looks amazing - and works extremely well with the brass. In fact looks like its a well used antique... heirloom material.


----------



## Island made

Harry Knuckles said:


> Wow! That is a jewel of a frame. Truly amazing piece of work. The brass and hickory give it such a classic rich look.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Island made

Scrat said:


> Holy smokes. That thing is amazing.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm honoured that you like it thank you.


----------



## Island made

skarrd said:


> classic beauty,like the wood/metal combo


Appreciate it, Steven.


----------



## Island made

mattwalt said:


> IM - thats a stunner. That wood looks amazing - and works extremely well with the brass. In fact looks like its a well used antique... heirloom material.


Thank you so much, Matt. I'm so glad you said it looks like an antique! That's exactly what I was going for with this one. I stained the handle dark then sanded it back so it would leave the deep grain dark like a used hammer handle which it came from.


----------



## Tree Man

Island made said:


> I hope you all are having an amazing weekend! Here's my entry.
> 
> This is a 95mm Halberd with bronze forks and brass and hickory handle finished with CA. Not much more to say about it, other than the brass pommel runs through the wood to the forks so it's metal all the way through for strength.
> 
> I really been wanting to do this layout for a long time with dark walnut or ebony, but since this one is for me I used a broken hickory hammer handle that has some sentimental value.
> 
> Thanks for looking
> 
> Shane. F7820730-CA4C-42B1-866B-2FA879A0AC77.jpeg D40F4CA9-529A-41E3-851E-0D406EA564D0.jpeg BFED80B6-0B24-490A-82D7-DFB81AC7D0E8.jpeg ED1BA03A-DA06-4EF3-9A4F-5CEC000CA72E.jpeg 74B46C6D-25D9-442F-BED6-8F191A1039F6.jpeg 327A1B09-6DF8-4497-8A6D-C6A23F8278EC.jpeg 51FD1B7A-115A-4542-BC36-F2FC33CB7E6F.jpeg 725C5D2C-B9CA-42BD-BF04-5067AD7BBBDF.jpeg 132E2E90-84EF-4DF8-A9DC-B4D6B90BF0AF.jpeg AE788F2A-27BD-4A17-B41B-BFE7EDC917FD.jpeg


Well, it's not quite a bent coat hanger, but I guess it's ok.


----------



## SJAaz

Jeeze Shane...It would seem that there is no end to your creative juices! Very nice, love it.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Daaaaaaang Shane, that is a work of pure art....love it and great way to keep the sentimental value alive of the hammer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

That's a beauty Shane 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside

Nice one Shane! What an intense month again!!


----------



## Island made

SJAaz said:


> Jeeze Shane...It would seem that there is no end to your creative juices! Very nice, love it.


Thanks Steve! Your too kind.


----------



## Island made

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Daaaaaaang Shane, that is a work of pure art....love it and great way to keep the sentimental value alive of the hammer.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much Darrell! I'm honoured that you like it. I really enjoyed building this one.


----------



## Island made

bingo said:


> That's a beauty Shane
> Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


Thanks John!


----------



## Island made

Tree Man said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you all are having an amazing weekend! Here's my entry.
> This is a 95mm Halberd with bronze forks and brass and hickory handle finished with CA. Not much more to say about it, other than the brass pommel runs through the wood to the forks so it's metal all the way through for strength.
> I really been wanting to do this layout for a long time with dark walnut or ebony, but since this one is for me I used a broken hickory hammer handle that has some sentimental value.
> Thanks for looking
> Shane. F7820730-CA4C-42B1-866B-2FA879A0AC77.jpeg D40F4CA9-529A-41E3-851E-0D406EA564D0.jpeg BFED80B6-0B24-490A-82D7-DFB81AC7D0E8.jpeg ED1BA03A-DA06-4EF3-9A4F-5CEC000CA72E.jpeg 74B46C6D-25D9-442F-BED6-8F191A1039F6.jpeg 327A1B09-6DF8-4497-8A6D-C6A23F8278EC.jpeg 51FD1B7A-115A-4542-BC36-F2FC33CB7E6F.jpeg 725C5D2C-B9CA-42BD-BF04-5067AD7BBBDF.jpeg 132E2E90-84EF-4DF8-A9DC-B4D6B90BF0AF.jpeg AE788F2A-27BD-4A17-B41B-BFE7EDC917FD.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's not quite a bent coat hanger, but I guess it's ok.
Click to expand...

Ya....I know....I tried but I kept getting my fingers tangled in the tape!


----------



## Island made

Tremoside said:


> Nice one Shane! What an intense month again!!


Thanks Mark! A lot of good entries this month for sure.


----------



## StringSlap

Love that one Shane! Great combination of materials and the sentimental aspect makes it truly special.


----------



## 31610

Well this month is like the battle of the titans crazy nice stuff boys ! Think I just hang up my gloves on this month


----------



## SJAaz

Port boy said:


> Well this month is like the battle of the titans crazy nice stuff boys ! Think I just hang up my gloves on this month


Yeah PB, me too! I'm just pulling up my pants and going home.


----------



## Ibojoe

Island made said:


> I hope you all are having an amazing weekend! Here's my entry.
> This is a 95mm Halberd with bronze forks and brass and hickory handle finished with CA. Not much more to say about it, other than the brass pommel runs through the wood to the forks so it's metal all the way through for strength.
> I really been wanting to do this layout for a long time with dark walnut or ebony, but since this one is for me I used a broken hickory hammer handle that has some sentimental value.
> Thanks for looking
> Shane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F7820730-CA4C-42B1-866B-2FA879A0AC77.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D40F4CA9-529A-41E3-851E-0D406EA564D0.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BFED80B6-0B24-490A-82D7-DFB81AC7D0E8.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ED1BA03A-DA06-4EF3-9A4F-5CEC000CA72E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 74B46C6D-25D9-442F-BED6-8F191A1039F6.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 327A1B09-6DF8-4497-8A6D-C6A23F8278EC.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 51FD1B7A-115A-4542-BC36-F2FC33CB7E6F.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 725C5D2C-B9CA-42BD-BF04-5067AD7BBBDF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 132E2E90-84EF-4DF8-A9DC-B4D6B90BF0AF.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AE788F2A-27BD-4A17-B41B-BFE7EDC917FD.jpeg


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Cass

Hi what are the rules? I am new to this, but interested.


----------



## Cass

Hi what are the rules? I am new to this. I may have to fire up the forge!


----------



## Tree Man

Cass said:


> Hi what are the rules? I am new to this. I may have to fire up the forge!


This is a monthly build challenge. Each month Matt( the grand poobah) 
Issues a challenge to build a type of slingshot. This month happens to be " metal frames" . Anyone can enter as long as your frame was made and posted during that month and not shown anywhere else. Matt picks the winner. The monthly winner gets a badge and bragging rights. It's great fun. Jump in!


----------



## Cass

Excellent, thanks I am in. Seems like fun.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I found an opportunity to buy some 5 mm thick aluminum to make my first metal core slingshot - a fairly tedious process, as I have discovered, but one that can yield something nice to look at and to shoot with.

Essentially, I jigsaw cut the core shape from the aluminum (special blades), and two identical shapes from 15 mm thick birch plywood, all of which were then glued and pinned together with 6 mm aluminium rod pins. Shaping was accomplished with a rasp and files, a process finalized with that always highly enjoyable sandpapering session we all adore, right? :banghead: .

As I am not so familiar with polishing rough surfaced metals to a superb shine, I used a Dremel mini-steel brush inside a regular drill to obtain the best result I could get. I found that doing this after a first layer of varnish (I used blue water-based dye and water-based wood sealant) prevents discolorations by the fine aluminum dust along the core edges.

The final result is doubtlessly not perfect, but at least I dared to venture in hitherto unknown territory of sorts. It also makes me realize the huge amount of work that goes into some of the metal core masterpieces presented here at the forum. Hats off to those who do all this for us to see.

Some dimensions regarding this latest frame:

Total length = 11 cm, total width = 9 cm, thickness = 36 mm, inner fork width = 4 cm, fork depth = 3 cm, weight = 130 grams. Maximum ammo size: probably 10 mm with the right band set.

Let's make this entry number 3.

B)


----------



## mattwalt

Nice work Pebble Shooter!

Aluminium can be a real pain to work - especially with hand tools.


----------



## StringSlap

Very nice, Pebble Shooter!


----------



## Tremoside

Nice one Pebble Shooter! Looks it can handle serious bands!


----------



## Cass

Hi, this is my entry, with a big smile to Bill Hayes, with a flick knock off. 1\4' aluminium, bocote palm swell, brass pins, mosaic pin. Tools used are wood cutting bandsaw, metal bandsaw, square wheel grinder, drill press files, and lots of sandpaper. 5 hours total.


----------



## mattwalt

Wow - that in 5 hours?


----------



## Cass

Hi, yes ,but I thought about it for days, I even dreamt about it, so making was the was part. Just got up and did it, had to decide this or cut the grass. Shoots great!!


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Pebble Shooter said:


> I found an opportunity to buy some 5 mm thick aluminum to make my first metal core slingshot - a fairly tedious process, as I have discovered, but one that can yield something nice to look at and to shoot with.
> 
> Essentially, I jigsaw cut the core shape from the aluminum (special blades), and two identical shapes from 15 mm thick birch plywood, all of which were then glued and pinned together with 6 mm aluminium rod pins. Shaping was accomplished with a rasp and files, a process finalized with that always highly enjoyable sandpapering session we all adore, right? :banghead: .
> 
> As I am not so familiar with polishing rough surfaced metals to a superb shine, I used a Dremel mini-steel brush inside a regular drill to obtain the best result I could get. I found that doing this after a first layer of varnish (I used blue water-based dye and water-based wood sealant) prevents discolorations by the fine aluminum dust along the core edges.
> 
> The final result is doubtlessly not perfect, but at least I dared to venture in hitherto unknown territory of sorts. It also makes me realize the huge amount of work that goes into some of the metal core masterpieces presented here at the forum. Hats off to those who do all this for us to see.
> 
> Some dimensions regarding this latest frame:
> 
> Total length = 11 cm, total width = 9 cm, thickness = 36 mm, inner fork width = 4 cm, fork depth = 3 cm, weight = 130 grams. Maximum ammo size: probably 10 mm with the right band set.
> 
> Let's make this entry number 3.
> 
> B)


Great looking frame, I love the blue-stained wood.


----------



## StringSlap

Very nice, Cass! Well done!


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Cass said:


> Hi, this is my entry, with a big smile to Bill Hayes, with a flick knock off. 1\4' aluminium, bocote palm swell, brass pins, mosaic pin. Tools used are wood cutting bandsaw, metal bandsaw, square wheel grinder, drill press files, and lots of sandpaper. 5 hours total.


Very cool looking design! The mosaic pin embedded in the aluminum looks very nice. I will always love the mix of metal and wood on slingshots.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Very nice Cass

Matt's gonna have his hands full again this month, judging all these fine entries !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

Pebble Shooter said:


> I found an opportunity to buy some 5 mm thick aluminum to make my first metal core slingshot - a fairly tedious process, as I have discovered, but one that can yield something nice to look at and to shoot with.
> 
> Essentially, I jigsaw cut the core shape from the aluminum (special blades), and two identical shapes from 15 mm thick birch plywood, all of which were then glued and pinned together with 6 mm aluminium rod pins. Shaping was accomplished with a rasp and files, a process finalized with that always highly enjoyable sandpapering session we all adore, right? :banghead: .
> 
> As I am not so familiar with polishing rough surfaced metals to a superb shine, I used a Dremel mini-steel brush inside a regular drill to obtain the best result I could get. I found that doing this after a first layer of varnish (I used blue water-based dye and water-based wood sealant) prevents discolorations by the fine aluminum dust along the core edges.
> 
> The final result is doubtlessly not perfect, but at least I dared to venture in hitherto unknown territory of sorts. It also makes me realize the huge amount of work that goes into some of the metal core masterpieces presented here at the forum. Hats off to those who do all this for us to see.
> 
> Some dimensions regarding this latest frame:
> 
> Total length = 11 cm, total width = 9 cm, thickness = 36 mm, inner fork width = 4 cm, fork depth = 3 cm, weight = 130 grams. Maximum ammo size: probably 10 mm with the right band set.
> 
> Let's make this entry number 3.
> 
> B)


Nice one PS,looks solid


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi, this is my entry, with a big smile to Bill Hayes, with a flick knock off. 1\4' aluminium, bocote palm swell, brass pins, mosaic pin. Tools used are wood cutting bandsaw, metal bandsaw, square wheel grinder, drill press files, and lots of sandpaper. 5 hours total.


thats a beauty there,really nice work!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*It's becoming apparent that my little crutchship entry won't be finished even close to the deadline. My life is extremely demanding now in many areas, and while it's coming along nicely, the next steps are tedious and time consuming, and I'd prefer to stay relaxed and get it right. I'll post it later in the Homemade forum or the starship thread. *


----------



## SJAaz

Cass...

Now that is a nice job! Hope it shoots the best of your collection.


----------



## Cass

Thanks everyone, I am having lots of fun!! I can't decide whether I like shooting more or making.


----------



## snydes

Here's my SOTM entry, in just under the wire. What I like about this contest is that as a woodworker, I have practically no experience with working metal, so this was pretty far outside my comfort zone, but would be a great opportunity to expand my horizons. So I thought I could build one of my laminated scout-esque frames with an aluminum core (used padauk wood for the outside & found a little bit of figured maple near a knot on a scrap board for the palm swell). Working aluminum presented its share of challenges - not the least of which was flattening it so it glued up properly with no gaps (can't just send it through the planer or over the jointer to true it up). I thought I was being careful by lightly running the 1/4" core flat side down over a 6" wide belt sander, but managed to lose a fingerprint in the process :cursin: . Sanding through all the grits to make it gleam was much more time consuming than working wood - worst part was with the finer grits (1200 & 2000 grit), the aluminum dust was staining the wood black (couldn't even sand it off with the fine grit paper, but eventually figured it out & managed to clean the staining off with solvent). Surprisingly, the easiest part was the part I dreaded the most ... cutting out the rough core with a jig saw - piece of cake. Went with a danish oil finish, as I was afraid lacquer or polyurethane would not adhere as well to the aluminum. Best part is the weight - it adds a nice heft to the frame and feels really good in the hand. I wasn't a fan of all the extra work involved with using aluminum until I got to see how good the finish product feels and shoots (the strength of the aluminum core allowed me to make the frame thinner, which I really like), so I don't think this will be my last one. Here's a bunch of pics ...


----------



## Tree Man

snydes said:


> Here's my SOTM entry, in just under the wire. What I like about this contest is that as a woodworker, I have practically no experience with working metal, so this was pretty far outside my comfort zone, but would be a great opportunity to expand my horizons. So I thought I could build one of my laminated scout-esque frames with an aluminum core (used padauk wood for the outside & found a little bit of figured maple near a knot on a scrap board for the palm swell). Working aluminum presented its share of challenges - not the least of which was flattening it so it glued up properly with no gaps (can't just send it through the planer or over the jointer to true it up). I thought I was being careful by lightly running the 1/4" core flat side down over a 6" wide belt sander, but managed to lose a fingerprint in the process :cursin: . Sanding through all the grits to make it gleam was much more time consuming than working wood - worst part was with the finer grits (1200 & 2000 grit), the aluminum dust was staining the wood black (couldn't even sand it off with the fine grit paper, but eventually figured it out & managed to clean the staining off with solvent). Surprisingly, the easiest part was cutting out the rough core with a jig saw - piece of cake. Went with a danish oil finish, as I was afraid lacquer or polyurethane would not adhere consistently to the aluminum. Best part is the weight - it adds a nice heft to the frame and feels really good in the hand. I wasn't a fan of all the extra work involved with using aluminum until I got to see how good the finish product feels and shoots (the strength of the aluminum core allowed me to make the frame thinner, which I really like), so I don't think this will be my last one. Here's a bunch of pics ...


Gorgeous!!


----------



## skarrd

thats a Stunner!!! beautiful work especially the palm swell!


----------



## StringSlap

Nice one, snydes!


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Your signature style & builds set a very high bar, always impressive. Hand injuries are the pits ... my sympathies.*


----------



## mattwalt

Snydes. That's clean as. Really nice.


----------



## Cass

Excellent piece!!!!


----------



## snydes

Thanks everybody for the kind words ... I've shot this one a bunch since I finished it yesterday - might be my new favorite ... like the added weight of the aluminum - really holds nice & I like the slightly extended thumb "wing" for the braced thumb grip I use. Always nice when a plan works out & whatever we build exceeds performance expectations (got my 2nd best ever cut can count with it this morning between meetings :shhh: ).


----------



## Sandstorm

Harry Knuckles said:


> This the first (hopefully not the last) time entering into a SOTM, so here it goes.
> 
> I started this project a while back because I wanted a frame with more weight to it. This made out 5/8" thick A36 HR Steel, backed with 3/16" jade G10, and then blued with Superblue. It weighs 13.2 oz and I really enjoy shooting it. The added weight is easy to control when aiming and reduces recoil to a very smooth motion.
> 
> Overall it's a simple build but it tuned out well and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013149.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013212.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013036.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013117.png


Ghaaa man that thing is so sleek.


----------



## pirateking

*Steel core slingshot. OTT. Modular. *

Well it's been another fun month. Bought frames on 1 Apr. Bought tip weld nuts, tubing and misc on 2 Apr. Threaded and assembled several frames and shot 2 on 3 Apr. 5 of 8 are done and used. The bad wall pic is of all to date hanging up together including raw frames., And the 3 together are currently banded and in use. Second band sets on two.

They were very inexpensive and quickly easy to assemble so I made that many before just shooting them. tubing slips right over the metal frame, the weld nuts and handles screw on and the lanyard is hand twisted then knotted on as part of the unit. Knife, drill and files other than a 1/4-20 die. Hammer and punch. Hand work. the handles are left over parts from past projects and a sawed up walking stick. The lanyards are typically my style from twisted up cord and old beads. BLO and paste wax. Being so similar, they are quite consistent shooters. All with SS .7 black and leather pouches so I'd have dependable power.

We enjoy them. I had serious fun making them. Grateful for the opportunity again. Next one is almost finished for May Day.

Be well all.


----------



## mattwalt

pirateking - those are very cool.

Could you send a pic of one in your hand to check the scale?


----------



## Harry Knuckles

pirateking said:


> *Steel core slingshot. OTT. Modular. *
> 
> Well it's been another fun month. Bought frames on 1 Apr. Bought tip weld nuts, tubing and misc on 2 Apr. Threaded and assembled several frames and shot 2 on 3 Apr. 5 of 8 are done and used. The bad wall pic is of all to date hanging up together including raw frames., And the 3 together are currently banded and in use. Second band sets on two.
> 
> They were very inexpensive and quickly easy to assemble so I made that many before just shooting them. tubing slips right over the metal frame, the weld nuts and handles screw on and the lanyard is hand twisted then knotted on as part of the unit. Knife, drill and files other than a 1/4-20 die. Hammer and punch. Hand work. the handles are left over parts from past projects and a sawed up walking stick. The lanyards are typically my style from twisted up cord and old beads. BLO and paste wax. Being so similar, they are quite consistent shooters. All with SS .7 black and leather pouches so I'd have dependable power.
> 
> We enjoy them. I had serious fun making them. Grateful for the opportunity again. Next one is almost finished for May Day.
> 
> Be well all.


What clever idea, and great use of existing hardware parts. Very cool!


----------



## Harry Knuckles

Sandstorm said:


> Harry Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> 
> This the first (hopefully not the last) time entering into a SOTM, so here it goes.
> 
> I started this project a while back because I wanted a frame with more weight to it. This made out 5/8" thick A36 HR Steel, backed with 3/16" jade G10, and then blued with Superblue. It weighs 13.2 oz and I really enjoy shooting it. The added weight is easy to control when aiming and reduces recoil to a very smooth motion.
> 
> Overall it's a simple build but it tuned out well and I'm pleased with the results.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013149.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013212.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013036.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot 2021-04-11 013117.png
> 
> 
> 
> Ghaaa man that thing is so sleek.
Click to expand...

Thank you! It's been my go-to frame ever since I finished it. Going back to my lighter frames just doesn't feel right anymore.


----------



## Sandstorm

"Thank you! It's been my go-to frame ever since I finished it. Going back to my lighter frames just doesn't feel right anymore."

You should call it The SR-71 or The Blackbird. Check it out!


----------



## snydes

Sandstorm said:


> "Thank you! It's been my go-to frame ever since I finished it. Going back to my lighter frames just doesn't feel right anymore."
> 
> You should call it The SR-71 or The Blackbird. Check it out!


THE BLACKBIRD - that's awesome ! Working with 1/4" aluminum wore me out when building mine ... I can't imagine working with steel over twice that thick - I bet that took an incredible amount of time and patience to craft that frame - super nice job !


----------



## pirateking

More pics per request... dimensions, in hand and ergo profile. Poor photos. Dark inside; rain.

Sometimes I overlook stuff. I am reminded that I 'designed' this ergo so the forks rake to the rear with the tops slant back and down and the elastic always pivots off the front edge by default. And I have identical spares. They are "Mk III's". Hope they inspire.


----------



## MakoPat

Well, I hope I am not too late. Right down to the wire.

I really like this one. Wire finish and cherry cut in 1919 on Short Mtn, TN. 80% scale Stanley with tubes and tabs. In the last pic it looks like it's happy... about to wag its tail.


----------



## mattwalt

MakoPat - thats one sweet stanley.


----------



## mattwalt

Some sweet builds this month... Will get deliberating...


----------



## StringSlap

Very nice MakoPat and Pirateking!


----------



## mattwalt

Really some high class frames made this month - a hard choice between them all.

1st - IslandMade 'antique hammer'

2nd - Snydes - Alloy Core/wood

3rd - Pebble shooter - 'grip design'


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Thanks Matt...nice to see that the bending "workout" paid off in the end. B)


----------



## Island made

Congratulations fellas!

Thanks again Matt man.


----------



## snydes

Thanks Mattwalt & congrats to everybody that entered - some fantastic frames this month !


----------



## Tree Man

Congrats to all the winners. Fantastic builds fellas! Thanks again Matt for running this competition.


----------



## MakoPat

Congratulations!!!
This was an excellent build session.


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats Shane, Snydes and Pebble Shooter! A big thumbs up to all the entrants. Not a stinker in the bunch!


----------



## flipgun

Lots of good stuff! :bowdown:


----------



## skarrd

Congratulations to some awesome designs and designers! Congratulations to Mat for not pulling his hair out {i hope} and big thanks again for the contests!


----------

